# ,  / > Icom >  IC-706MK2, IC-706MK2G  IC-7000,  ?

## Eugene163

?

----------

Eugene163

----------

10   706MK2G,     :Super:

----------

Eugene163, ua3ycv

----------


## UN7CI

> ?


IC-706MKII

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UN7CI

IC-706MKII    1,9  250      .  ,   CW       2,4; 1,9  0.250 .  SSB      1,9 - . ,  SSB      1,9   SHIFT. 
    -: http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...5%EC%E0/page31

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Tolya

,,     ,,...

----------


## RN3GP

> ICOM-7000!


 ,  !  ,   706,     ,    ,     .    "" ,      TV .      ,    3,    (LDG-200 PRO    )  ,  .
       DSP,   .
   / P/M,      ,  891.
    ,     ,   ,     .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## stari4ok

.  , , ,   . -   Icom  .

----------


## RN3GP

> IC-7000?


  ,   ,     .      ,  .
  2      .

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163

----------


## 22

2005   IC-7000.        SEND -   .      ,       .    IC-756PRO3,    ,    .    -   .      3- ,  ,       .      100 ,  , .   ,     -      DX  -  ,  ,   .   .         ,       -    .

----------

Eugene163

----------

ua3ycv

----------


## UA5O

> ICOM-7000!


 .     7000, ,   .          CW ,     .  . :Smile:           ,  -3   .

----------


## RK1AT

. IC-7000   .
 IC-706MK2G   ,           30-  ,   . 
             .
  ,   ,      .  :!:

----------

4l1ma, Eugene163, ua3ycv

----------

Eugene163

----------

